# N.H. Developer Brady Sullivan Broke Federal Lead Paint Laws



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

http://nhpr.org/post/epa-says-nh-developer-brady-sullivan-broke-federal-lead-paint-laws

I have heard stories about this guy and his company. Now I am sure all were true. He could care less about Lead Paint.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

But he said he was"sorry and embarrassed". 

Some other company should clean it up and send the bill to him.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> But he said he was"sorry and embarrassed".
> 
> Some other company should clean it up and send the bill to him.


That's what will happen. A RRP Licensed company will be hired now. I'm so glad he got caught and that sandblasting company. They both deserve higher fines.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> But he said he was"sorry and embarrassed".
> 
> Some other company should clean it up and send the bill to him.


Translation; "Sorry and embarrassed... that we got caught."


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You would think they that Sullivan would have been given a cease and desist order. It seems the EPA has the resources to investigate non compliance issues, but little in the way of enforcement, outside of levying fines. And even then, it could take years for the violators to pay.

How integrated is law enforcement in terms of RRP?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> That's what will happen. A RRP Licensed company will be hired now. I'm so glad he got caught and that sandblasting company. They both deserve higher fines.


Sandblasting lead paint off the walls while dozens of tenants are living there. That should be jail time.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

CApainter said:


> it could take years for the violators to pay.


Bingo. Years if they do.

Chances are like all the other crooks. Declare bankruptcy and be back in business next week. With brand new trucks and trailers and equipment.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> You would think they that Sullivan would have been given a cease and desist order. It seems the EPA has the resources to investigate non compliance issues, but little in the way of enforcement, outside of levying fines. And even then, it could take years for the violators to pay.
> 
> How integrated is law enforcement in terms of RRP?


As far as I know they are not at all.To me it's pretty easy to fix. Hire and train more inspectors.The EPA should be the basic guidelines for the States to follow and implement their own rules and ways of enforcing it.

Our local Lead inspector shuts jobs down if he needs to.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

IIRC the EPA recently had a budget cut of 9% so I doubt any increased coverage on any front by them.

What doesn't make sense to me is why the manufacturers who put lead in paint are not brought in in any financial way to cover the cost of remediation. Nor, to my knowledge, are held accountable in any way.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

My certification ran out last year. Im going to take the class again. I just ran off copies of all the documents and the Renovate Right pamphlet. I put them in my vehicle. Im going by the book on pre 78 dwellings for now on.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

canopainting said:


> My certification ran out last year. Im going to take the class again. I just ran off copies of all the documents and the Renovate Right pamphlet. I put them in my vehicle. Im going by the book on pre 78 dwellings for now on.


I realized it a month after I expired, now I have to do the whole thing again. 

Anyone know if it could be taken online or is that only for the refresher course?


----------

